# TRAVEL BAN -- Mass and CT



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2013)

What the f*ck!! After 4:00PM today nobody on the roads in Mass....  punishable up to 1 year in prison and $500 fine.

I think CT is the same deal.

What a bunch of pussies! I'm pissed! Good luck trying to go skiing tomorrow if you live in MA or CT!

bastards


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

Just heard this as well. East coast has gone soft. 

A year in jail for going out in the snow. Am I sure I want to move back?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2013)

Well you have 2.5 hours to GTFO.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Just heard this as well. East coast has gone soft.
> 
> A year in jail for going out in the snow. Am I sure I want to move back?



Aren't you moving to NH, it's Live Free or Die there, they'd never close the roads.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2013)

yes yes... way more important that people can go skiing and entertain themselves than not risking emergency vehicles stuck because and SUV flipped over on the way to my snow....

Either go now or don't...  Very simple..


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

I am, and thankfully I think you are correct. 

Im more commenting on the fact that in the seven years Ive been gone, stuff like this seems to be happening more and more for really no reason. 

I was going to high school in Boston in 03 when we got 27". It was nowhere near the madness it seems is happening with this one.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 8, 2013)

No ban in Conn yet but numerous accidents listed on the DOT site: http://www.ct.gov/dot/site/default.asp


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Just heard this as well. East coast has gone soft.
> 
> A year in jail for going out in the snow. Am I sure I want to move back?


It's "up to 1 year", just like many other moving violation. It's quite unlikely that'll actually happen even if you're caught on the highway, more likely you'll ONLY get fined. ;-)

I can't help to find such complain a bit on the self-centered side...


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

I know I was embellishing a bit. 

Does anyone really think this is a public safety thing and not a money grab, because you know there are going to be thousands of tickets for this....


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I am, and thankfully I think you are correct.
> 
> Im more commenting on the fact that in the seven years Ive been gone, stuff like this seems to be happening more and more for really no reason.
> 
> I was going to high school in Boston in 03 when we got 27". It was nowhere near the madness it seems is happening with this one.



+1.  Way overkill here.  The hype is just unreal.  Folks need to use some commonsense and be smart about what they are doing.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I know I was embellishing a bit.
> 
> Does anyone really think this is a public safety thing and not a money grab, because you know there are going to be thousands of tickets for this....



I don't think it's a money grab.. i think it's a warning.

I blame the "my SUV can make it through anything" crowd...   I checked that CT site... and there are already a ton of accidents...


----------



## Abubob (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban coming in CT shortly: http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2013/02/08/governor-to-declare-state-of-emergency/

NH closes a bridge: http://www.nh.gov/dot/media/nr2013/20130208-portsmouth-shuttle.htm


----------



## skijay (Feb 8, 2013)

The ban refers to "state roads" - which I believe means ones that are maintained by the State of MA DOT.  I don't think it refers to local roads where the towns / cities maintain.


----------



## skijay (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Abubob for the CT link.  CTTransit (the bus service) is winding down service by 6pm, so I would imagine a ban in CT would be at 6pm.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> I blame the "my SUV can make it through anything" crowd...


  Yes.  Just got back from Mohawk.  On the way home two SUVs nearly slid across the road into me, one right after the other.  Both were going way too fast for the conditions.  This was on a state road.  Snow is coming down faster than the plows can manage.


----------



## bigbob (Feb 8, 2013)

That is not a bridge, but the shuttle bus that was set up while the Memorial Bridge is replaced. There is no bridge ther now, only pieces!


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

I was going to say, how did they close a bridge that no longer exists?


----------



## gregnye (Feb 8, 2013)

The truth is that nowadays people don't have advanced planning or common sense. They don't take simple things with them in the car like a blanket, an emergency flashlight, a toolkit and other simple things. This is why the law has to be more strict--not because of you A-ZONER's (you guys have common sense) but because of the clueless-common people that want to "ski the powder" too and will sue people if their car flips over.


----------



## chevling (Feb 8, 2013)

Wachusett is closing at 4pm due to the travel ban.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 8, 2013)

gregnye said:


> The truth is that nowadays people don't have advanced planning or common sense. They don't take simple things with them in the car like a blanket, an emergency flashlight, a toolkit and other simple things. This is why the law has to be more strict--not because of you A-ZONER's (you guys have common sense) but because of the clueless-common people that want to "ski the powder" too and will sue people if their car flips over.



Was this really any different back in the day? 

I think people have become less self-sufficient and with less personal responsibility.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 8, 2013)

2' of snow in Boston and metro used to be kind of a normal occurrence. Didn't happen every single winter, but it wasn't so rare that they shut down the whole state! I think they're more concerned over the winds than the snow. I remember when I lived in the city we got 18" of snow and 1" of ice and the T didn't even shut down all of the way..


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2013)

Wachusett is closing at 4:00 due to travel ban ^^

Well that's great so everyone leaving at 4:00 on the roads just after that risks a huge fine / possible jail?

Let's be clear if somebody happens to be on probation or has prior offenses-- if they find themselves out in the snow tonight for whatever reason (maybe they never heard about the ban or have some odd kind of job.. whatever), they are going to get screwed.

Yeah I guess I have 1 hour and 15 minutes to get out of state... which is just enough time to pack and get to VT in this weather. But I have obligations here this weekend and grabbing a hotel out of state for a few days to ski isn't in the budget right now.

So I will ski tomorrow if they let me... Sunday definitely... and take Monday off for Magic. 

I will say it's pretty hard to stop my Subaru in the snow.. if I had a lesser car I wouldn't even attempt to drive it. But AWD is the difference between not being able to drive at all and being able to move along just fine. Of course you need to be careful and check your speed.

But saying nobody on the roads OR JAIL is over the top IMO.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome to another problem with living in the Northeast.  It snows almost as much in the flatlands as it does in the mountains.  This isn't SLC where you get a dusting in the city and 2' up top.  With all the population we have, the total lack of driver skill combined with rampant aggressive driving behavior, can't say I blame them.

It doesnt' help that every local TV station makes a huge deal out of a relatively routine occurance...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2013)

goldsbar said:


> Welcome to another problem with living in the Northeast. It snows almost as much in the flatlands as it does in the mountains. This isn't SLC where you get a dusting in the city and 2' up top. With all the population we have, the total lack of driver skill combined with rampant aggressive driving behavior, can't say I blame them.
> 
> It doesnt' help that every local TV station makes a huge deal out of a relatively routine occurance...



I'm from VT originally, so yes, I know what it is like but I don't agree with the generalization that it snows as much in the flatlands as in the mountains. 

I agree with folks here that have said that this has become overkill. I agree also that folks no longer have common sense or take responsibility for themselves. You can't legislate against stupidity. In fact, efforts like this have an opposite effect in the long term. That is because folks will become conditioned to the state closing the roads and making decisions for them rather than folks making that determination on their own. Folks will say in other situations, "gee, the state didn't tell me that the roads were dangerous" when they get in trouble in one inch of snow. 

SLC:  we actually have about a foot of snow on the ground here in the valley. Additionally, I-15 and I-80 have some really bad weather and driving conditions on a regular basis, both down low and up high, but especially on the main route from SLC up to Park City. That said, the state does not "close" the roads, but does advise drivers of weather and driving conditions and folks generally heed the warning.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2013)

goldsbar said:


> It doesnt' help that every local TV station makes a huge deal out of a relatively routine occurance...




The fact that the NWS had to tell folks that the storm was "real" and the concerns were legitimate demonstrate that the media hype does a major disservice to folks and that people are really conditioned to not believe what they hear.  That's sad.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 8, 2013)

Im not in favor of bans but people really have gotten dumber. By and large this crowd is experienced in winter driving conditions but many are not and ASSume that their AWD/4WD can do anything and can get through anything. I cringe when I see some of these people doing 55 around a fairly sharp bend on a highway with an inch of packed snow on it and wonder why they couldn't maintain traction. It's the idiots that get stranded that block roads and worse idiots that require rescue from said roads that both delay and burden emergency resources.  In short theres just way too many clueless assholes out there that ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm legit concerned about the Keene -> Magic trip tomorrow morning. This is my first time in a while driving the backroads of VT while a storm is still going on? What can I expect? I do have a 4wd truck, but that's obviously not a cure-all. I think our plan will be to leave early (6:30) and just take our time.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2013)

Jiminy will stop spinning lifts at 7:00pm... what a joke.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 8, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I was going to say, how did they close a bridge that no longer exists?



Ha! I didn't even notice it was for just a shuttle. That's even better. I was really just highlighting the difference between MA, CT and NH. It's a good thing the bridge is closed if it not there though. :dunce:


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2013)

I disagree people are getting soft. People were just as dumb before as they're now. Or rather, there were dumb people all along. 

I remember living in Michigan, a place where it snow a lot and most people do know how to drive on snow. Yet, after every storm, you see cars all over the highway, in the ditch! People were no smarter back then. 

I'm not in favor of goverment telling me how NOT to be stupid. But there comes a point someone else's stupidity impacts other people.

So, I don't quite get the ban on the entire state thing. But I do get the ban around population center such as Boston. More people == more clueless people == more accident. The municipality can't afford to have a large number of accidents blocking the roads.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 8, 2013)

abc said:


> I'm not in favor of goverment telling me how NOT to be stupid.



Things that make you go "Hmmm".


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jiminy will stop spinning lifts at 7:00pm... what a joke.



Are they going to pay for the tickets that skiers and riders will get for being out after the driving ban?  :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Are they going to pay for the tickets that skiers and riders will get for being out after the driving ban?  :lol:



I guess they could ski home since there will be no cars on the roads...


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ed Rendell, former governor of PA & mayor of Philly: "We're becoming a nation of wusses."

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2013)

Was waiting to deplane yesterday - standing next to the pilot..  Talking about a little kid sleeping on the floor in first class and how i used to sleep on the floor of my parents car and how it would be illegal today...  Pilot said "me too!  And look... Somehow we survived."...

good dude.. and true..  

But lately I worry more about others than I worry about myself..


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 8, 2013)

He's the Gov, he has to be diplomatic.  What he's really saying is:
"Look, we've got a big job ahead of us tonight.  Y'all are going bitch about every little way in which we could have cleaned it up better.  So I'm telling you right now get the F*** off the roads, stay inside enjoying a cocktail, and let these guys do their job.  They are gonna go hard and fast with big ass equipment.  If your little POS car is in the way cuz you needed to go get skim milk and fruit loops it's on you for F'ing up the clean up.  We warned you."


----------



## Puck it (Feb 8, 2013)

F mini me.  I will be on the road bright and early in my go anywhere vehicle.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 8, 2013)

All I can say is this positively sucks.  Hopefully this ban will be taken down before the morning so I can get some pow shots.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 8, 2013)

farlep99 said:


> Ed Rendell, former governor of PA & mayor of Philly: "We're becoming a nation of wusses."
> 
> Couldn't agree more.


+1


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 8, 2013)

Did you hear that? It was the collective gasp of every ski area owner and operator in New England following by a collective shout of "F Me!" Seriously disastrous for ski areas that their primary customers can't get in their cars and go. Sunday is going to be a shit show to end all shit shows. Seems somewhat extreme.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Sunday is going to be a shit show to end all shit shows.



+1


----------



## Edd (Feb 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Sunday is going to be a shit show to end all shit shows.



Ugh.  Without taking the eventual totals and possible wind issues into account I'm not certain if the crowds will be worse at Gunstock or Wildcat.  Gunstock is easier to get to for alot of Mass folks but the Cat will draw more powder hounds...unless the totals between the two go way out of whack and the choice becomes obvious.  I wonder how much snow the Cat can hold on the trails by the time the winds are done.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 8, 2013)

Gunstock or Wildcat? If that is your decision, go Wildcat. Gunstock will groom a ton more than Wildcat will. When Wildcat is fully open, they usually have a higher percentage of the mountain ungroomed than average.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 8, 2013)

This is what a "Nanny State" looks like.  This is what happens when politics gets involved with weather I guess.  These bozo's will do anything to get face time.  I find it funny that people always buy shovels during these "epic" storms.  My question is, what did they do with the shovel from last years "epic" storm?  What did they do with the shovel from the previous not so "epic" storm?  I mean you need to shovel 8" of snow just as much as 24".


----------



## jack97 (Feb 8, 2013)

Edd said:


> Ugh. Without taking the eventual totals and possible wind issues into account I'm not certain if the crowds will be worse at Gunstock or Wildcat. Gunstock is easier to get to for alot of Mass folks but the Cat will draw more powder hounds...unless the totals between the two go way out of whack and the choice becomes obvious. I wonder how much snow the Cat can hold on the trails by the time the winds are done.




If it was me....I would go to Ragged or Whaleback. Southern NH would still be near the sweetspot of the storm; both those places are hidden jewels to the locals and basically do not the get the crowds from MA.


btw.... keep that a secret.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure about Ragged. Would the Six run with the predicted winds? Ragged has no plan B options if they go on wind hold. Cycling the Speare Triple on a powder day isn't exactly my idea of a good time...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh well.. Mass and CT folks won't get to ski it.. but just think what good BASE this 2 feet of snow is going to make..

:smash:

Looking on the bright side. Taking a cute girl for first time lessons to Jiminy on Sunday... going to be a great day for that. Except I will probably have to park in another town.

And I _will_ take days off work mid week to make up for this!


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2013)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> This is what a "Nanny State" looks like. This is what happens when politics gets involved with weather I guess. These bozo's will do anything to get face time. I find it funny that people always buy shovels during these "epic" storms. My question is, what did they do with the shovel from last years "epic" storm? What did they do with the shovel from the previous not so "epic" storm? I mean you need to shovel 8" of snow just as much as 24".


Yeah, right!

That's what they say before Sandy too. F* that nanny statet. We're staying put right at home. Have another beer...


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 8, 2013)

abc said:


> Yeah, right!
> 
> That's what they say before Sandy too. F* that nanny statet. We're staying put right at home. Have another beer...



Are you for real jackass?  Just because you need some politician or bureaucrat to wipe your ass doesn't mean that others do.  Have fun getting wood every time you hear the Weather Channel say "Nemo".


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 8, 2013)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Are you for real jackass?  Just because you need some politician or bureaucrat to wipe your ass doesn't mean that others do.  Have fun getting wood every time you hear the Weather Channel say "Nemo".


 
Whoa dude. Angry much? Have a beer Hammer.

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody has said the magic word regarding this driving ban. Liability. Its not that people need to be looked after more, or that the state wants to protect people. Its all about the state covering their ass if something were to happen.


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 8, 2013)

How is this they can go F themselves.. If you need to get skiing and paid for it. I would go. Be on the roads before the ban and drive through it..


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 8, 2013)

You would think that people including the govt havnt heard of winter Chains. They used to be common in areas with heavy winters.  Make them mandatory and alot would be better. But the real issue is they have thin PC controled lives.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2013)

Just waiting for when more mamby pamby massholes to move to NH then we can have our roads closed too during future storms. Give the warning then if your an idiot and crash then it is your own fault and you can pay for your own rescue.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2013)

For the ski resorts: short term loss, long term gain.  I bet that folks sitting at home will be stoked for President's Weekend/Week and will be booking their ski trips for next week.  I bet the phones will ring off the hook with reservations and that next Friday night will be a shit show on the roads.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> How is this they can go F themselves.. If you need to get skiing and paid for it. I would go. Be on the roads before the ban and drive through it..



Having some trouble trying to translate this post, but I support the overall vibe of your statement(s).

Also great idea about mandating winter chains. Let's take it one step further and mandate all wheel drive. Why stop there let's mandate everyone drive a tank in anything over 2" of snow.

Having trouble understanding Smelletele's apparently trash talk directed at MA residents as well. Especially that last sentence.. what a doozie.

Actually this entire thread is starting to get sort of belligerent. I can't imagine why. :beer:


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban idiocy!!  "been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding..." lol
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Ban idiocy!!  "been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding..." lol
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express



True but only in America do we prevent them from showing off their inner Darwin lmao


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 9, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Ban idiocy!!  "been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding..." lol
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express



And then they get elected.


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm working tonight in Portsmouth, NH and it looks pretty insane outside right now.  I can't believe we haven't lost power.  I've been checking PSNH outages in NH.  Around midnight there were about 451 customers without juice statewide.  A couple of hours later they were reporting no outages.  Hard to believe looking out the window.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 9, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> And then they get elected.



^truth 
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 9, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Just waiting for when more mamby pamby massholes to move to NH then we can have our roads closed too during future storms. Give the warning then if your an idiot and crash then it is your own fault and you can pay for your own rescue.


Former MA resident checking in... there are also a LOT of NH drivers that don't like snow nor drive well in it. Actually, surprisingly so. So and Central NH doesn't get too much more snow than some parts of MA...


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 9, 2013)

This travel ban is killing me.  I should have just gone up to NH yesterday before the storm as I wanted to.  I suck. Now my only chance for fresh pow is Nashoba.  That will be my game plan and then hit somewhere in NH or VT.  Ugh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2013)

Drove home from work this morning. I have an AWD and am pretty comfortable in snow but I haven't seen conditions that tricky in a few years. The drifts were kinda crazy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2013)

"Patrick says that he may start lifting the ban Saturday morning as the storm starts to taper off."

Well it's basically done snowing and Route 9 has been plowed about once every 5 minutes all night long. I'm sure Route 2 is the same. It's kind of a dick move to leave the travel ban in effect at this point.

Time to take a shower and clear off my car. I will be ready to go to Berkshire East as soon as it's lifted.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> "Patrick says that he may start lifting the ban Saturday morning as the storm starts to taper off."
> 
> Well it's basically done snowing and Route 9 has been plowed about once every 5 minutes all night long. I'm sure Route 2 is the same. It's kind of a dick move to leave the travel ban in effect at this point.
> 
> Time to take a shower and clear off my car. I will be ready to go to Berkshire East as soon as it's lifted.



Some ski buses from NYC cancelled their south Vermont trips because of highway ban.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 9, 2013)

My sister just sent me this from Southington Ct, 30inches and 6 foot drifts are in the driveway this morning, this was the backyard


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 9, 2013)

at least the dog can pee now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2013)

Guys. Chill , Life goes on , u will ski again .

Man the way some here carry on over this nonsense leaves me to wonder HOW you would HANDLE ANY serious REAL LIFE CRISIS ,, like many have to do . Its skiing and yeah we all love it BUT get a Life , get PERSPECTIVE  chillax he snow and the mtns will still be there ? 

Quit bitchin and give thanks that you have what you have and  chillax!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2013)

My sense of perspective is rather healthy until skiing on snow days comes into the equation.

It's a flaw I can live with.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Former MA resident checking in... there are also a LOT of NH drivers that don't like snow nor drive well in it. Actually, surprisingly so. So and Central NH doesn't get too much more snow than some parts of MA...



And guess where they're from originally?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

Are the roads still closed in MA I want to drive to BEast from NY and buy a 28 night ticket, anyone else wants to go?


----------



## bigbog (Feb 9, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> You would think that people including the govt havnt heard of winter Chains. They used to be common in areas with heavy winters.  Make them mandatory and alot would be better. But the real issue is they have thin PC controled lives.



Wouldn't doubt in near future will be treated by Gov't as cellphones in Iran......
Anyone outside during a snowstorm legally ok to be shot on sight....  Leave it to old Tommy Menino...and Levalle(He's No Cut & Run candidate = Presidential material!..LOL)

I'd sure like to find out...when one obtains lift ticket online...previous to traveling...if they can't at least get their $$$ back....it really can get expensive.

For the last hour+ the heavy wind (gusts) have lightened up into regular windy snowstorm...storm center must've passed BarHarbor...and wind is swirling = changes...as system keeps on trucking NNE...we're now getting both frontside winds and backside as well.  

It's still snowin' up here...tomorrow should be almost as good as it must've been today.  Knew I was going to get bitten by putting off powski, skins, AT binding purchases....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Are the roads still closed in MA I want to drive to BEast from NY and buy a 28 night ticket, anyone else wants to go?



Roads still closed. People are driving and it's being loosely enforced. Do with that information what you will. Maybe it will be lifted by later in the afternoon anyway.

I'd go ski there with you if I could but I'm not going to drive with the ban. Some other time.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Roads still closed. People are driving and it's being loosely enforced. Do with that information what you will. Maybe it will be lifted by later in the afternoon anyway.
> 
> I'd go ski there with you if I could but I'm not going to drive with the ban. Some other time.



They just said on NECN news that the driving ban has been lifted for west of I-91. Rest of the state will be lifted at 4pm


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> My sense of perspective is rather healthy until skiing on snow days comes into the equation.
> 
> It's a flaw I can live with.



I agree with you. Seize the f*****g day! That's what part of this sport is about. If I were in your situation I'd be pissed too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Roads still closed. People are driving and it's being loosely enforced. Do with that information what you will. Maybe it will be lifted by later in the afternoon anyway.



If that's the case, then why even have a ban?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Roads still closed. People are driving and it's being loosely enforced. Do with that information what you will. Maybe it will be lifted by later in the afternoon anyway.
> 
> I'd go ski there with you if I could but I'm not going to drive with the ban. Some other time.




I change my mind, I don't want to chance my car. Want to meet anyone at Gore tomorrow just let me know that were I be.
Hope they open the roads soon for you guys.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 9, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jiminy will stop spinning lifts at 7:00pm... what a joke.



How is a ktn supposed to operate without the staff there to run the mtn? Cant exactly have your employees driving to work when it is illegal.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2013)

Well just checked with the bus and it will roll to K tomorrow...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Former MA resident checking in... there are also a LOT of NH drivers that don't like snow nor drive well in it. Actually, surprisingly so. So and Central NH doesn't get too much more snow than some parts of MA...



Heard up at Sugarloaf this weekend "That's about as dumb as a Mainer without snow tires!"


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 11, 2013)

I was skiing at Wachusett last Friday when I heard about the ban at around 1:30. Wa then announced that they would close up at 4:00. Left Wa at around 3:00 pm and the roads were already crummy. Numerous snowplows on Route 2 made the going slow. There was a truck behind me that was trying to overtake when it spun out all over the road. When it got to 4 pm, I started getting worried about being pulled over. I drove past the statie barracks  at Concord and Brighton and they just waved me through. In the end, no one got arrested. I guess the penalty was there to get people to take it seriously. Speaking as a Mass resident, I think it was the right call. In a densely populated area such as Metrowest Boston, getting the roads clear for emergency personnel was the right thing to do. No need to have a lot of cars on the roads getting stuck in traffic or spinning out with emergency resources having to fight their way through.

And just to register a complaint: enough of this flatlander talk. There are as many knuckleheads in the mountains and on the beaches as there are in the city so give it a rest.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I was skiing at Wachusett last Friday when I heard about the ban at around 1:30. Wa then announced that they would close up at 4:00. Left Wa at around 3:00 pm and the roads were already crummy. Numerous snowplows on Route 2 made the going slow. There was a truck behind me that was trying to overtake when it spun out all over the road. When it got to 4 pm, I started getting worried about being pulled over. I drove past the statie barracks at Concord and Brighton and they just waved me through. In the end, no one got arrested. I guess the penalty was there to get people to take it seriously. Speaking as a Mass resident, I think it was the right call. In a densely populated area such as Metrowest Boston, getting the roads clear for emergency personnel was the right thing to do. No need to have a lot of cars on the roads getting stuck in traffic or spinning out with emergency resources having to fight their way through.
> 
> And just to register a complaint: enough of this flatlander talk. There are as many knuckleheads in the mountains and on the beaches as there are in the city so give it a rest.



I live on a hill. Does that make me look flat?


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Governor Patrick.  Flew into Logan at 2pm Friday (phew), got home grabbed car and headed out at exactly 4pm.  Oooooooh...a "ban".  Guess growing up during Blizzard of '78 and my Dad snubbing his nose at that travel ban, so we could head north skiing after we were cleared out, means it didn't put the fear into me.  And I grabbed my hospital badge, since healthcare workers were exempt.  Mass had lines of plows and sanders/salters on Rt. 95 up to NH border, very few cars, but that stuff makes tough slush when it's not plowed.  NH and ME had barely plowed and no sand or salt whatsoever, but a lane or two down to black pavement.  Turned my 3 hour ride to 4.5 hours, not so bad...and used much less gas going 45mph the entire way lol.  Hubby and kids went up Thursday night and with gridlock it took them 4.5 hours.  

So yeah..I benefited from the ban, for sure...but still think it was government going a little bit too far.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 11, 2013)

Took a loong time to get to K yesterday, connecticut was still a mess, 91 was very slow going acccidents everywhere, emergency vehicles, buried cars and trucks...they got clobbered...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2013)

You know who really LOVED the storm and driving ban?  Some plow truck driver in Mass named DOGG.

100% NSFW.  More F Bombs in two minutes than Jeff Lebowski could muster.

:lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2013)

Now you see it, now you don't motherf*cker! Pushin the snow like Tony f*ckin Montana pushin' the yayo! :lol:


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> You know who really LOVED the storm and driving ban?  Some plow truck driver in Mass named DOGG.
> 
> 100% NSFW.  More F Bombs in two minutes than Jeff Lebowski could muster.
> 
> :lol:



This is fucking gold !!!  This video is so going viral !


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> You know who really LOVED the storm and driving ban?  Some plow truck driver in Mass named DOGG.
> 
> 100% NSFW.  More F Bombs in two minutes than Jeff Lebowski could muster.
> 
> :lol:



I wonder how many mirrors he takes out?


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 11, 2013)

My pops does plowing for the City of Nashua. 

They call him Mr. Magoo for the amount of mailboxes he takes out every year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> My pops does plowing for the City of Nashua.
> 
> They call him Mr. Magoo for the amount of mailboxes he takes out every year.



In Maine you learn to hang your mailbox from a chain so the plow doesn't take it out.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2013)

Never heard of the ban while traveling to Sundown at 6:30 am sat-- maybe the gov declared after I was on road-- learned of it from guy plowing the sundown lot-- so I decided to obey the law and stay put-- good call....


----------



## soposkier (Feb 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> You know who really LOVED the storm and driving ban?  Some plow truck driver in Mass named DOGG.
> 
> 100% NSFW.  More F Bombs in two minutes than Jeff Lebowski could muster.
> 
> :lol:




His youtube page has some pretty weird videos on it.....


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

How did you find that? It's a total unknown. Until now. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2013)

My friend chip found it somehow and posted it on Facebook.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 12, 2013)

had to head back to LI from VT Saturday...got on the road around 4ish (the mass/ct ban lifted at 4) figured the roads would be empty which they were, but it was a mess....91 was down to one lane, maybe 2 in spots, mostly driving on hardpack, not much blacktop showing thru, cars abandoned, trucks covered, exits not plowed out....cars were spinning out in front of us....thank god for snow tires...we cruised home...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2013)

Drove up Thursday night...came back Sunday. 91 was narrow in spots, but passable.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 12, 2013)

Banning movement? WOW slippery slope there, no pun intended.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 12, 2013)

"Ill push back the bankins"

 What a dousche!


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Feb 22, 2013)

soposkier said:


> His youtube page has some pretty weird videos on it.....



Looks like "Dogg" was fired...
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/02/22/joy-of-burying-cars-in-snow-video-gets-lowell-plow-driver-fired/

People are way too bent out of shape sometimes. While posting the video might have been in bad taste, its not like he was doing anything wrong work wise. Everyone hates getting the end of the driveway blocked, but there really is no alternative, same with parked cars on the street.

I thought this was hilarious...


----------



## Morwax (Feb 22, 2013)

Dogg was told to push back the "bankins" not to intentionally damage cars...he is just another maroon from Bowell


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Feb 22, 2013)

News flash....parking on the street in a large snow storm is going to result in your car getting buried.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Late to the party in this thread, but I've ignored these before and gone skiing. 

In fact, one of the best ski experiences of my entire life was a trip to Hunter in the 90s when they got over 2 feet of snow and nobody but locals and already in place vacationers could get to the mountain because you "weren't allowed on the roads".  

No allowed on the roads?  GTFOOH. 

 So we left and had a wonderful trip up I-87, and there were very few cars on the road.  Played "follow the plow/salt truck" at about 20 car lengths for miles and had a pretty easy trip.  Really wasnt that bad, as the government authorities overreacted as usual since the heavy snow wasnt slated to come until overnight hours.  No police pulled us over or bothered with us.  

Got to a motel near Hunter that night, enjoyed the pounding snowfall, and had a positively "Cartmanland-like" ski experience.  It was almost as if we privately rented Hunter, and in the best possible conditions.  I will NEVER forget that trip.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2013)

People are too sensitive.  I have a friend in Cambridge whose 4-Runner got completely buried on the side of the street by her local plow guy during Nemo.  I shared the video with her and she laughed her ass off.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2013)

Depends if you got a nice car or not. With my 98 Forester which just kicked the bucket, I wouldn't give a shit.

With the new Impreza Outback I'm rocking as of this week, I'd be pissed.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Depends if you got a nice car or not. With my 98 Forester which just kicked the bucket, I wouldn't give a shit.
> 
> With the new Impreza Outback I'm rocking as of this week, I'd be pissed.



or you could take better care of your stuff if you feel it is valuable.  not like this storm snuck up on us.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2013)

On the news tonight ...


----------



## Edd (Feb 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> People are too sensitive. I have a friend in Cambridge whose 4-Runner got completely buried on the side of the street by her local plow guy during Nemo. I shared the video with her and she laughed her ass off.



I agree 100%.  I have no idea if he's supposed to somehow not bury cars but it's hilarious any way you look at it.  I'm curious to know what they officially fired him for.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Depends if you got a nice car or not. With my 98 Forester which just kicked the bucket, I wouldn't give a shit.
> 
> With the new Impreza Outback I'm rocking as of this week, I'd be pissed.



It's a 40K + Forerunner.  That's life living in Cambridge or any city.  You park on the street as many homes don't have off street parking.  Heck, drive down Comm Ave or Marlborough Street in Boston's Back Bay and you'll see 100K+ cars parked on the street that get completely buried in snow by the plows during storms.  The city lacks the garage space to do all out street parking bans, so you live with it.


----------



## abc (Feb 23, 2013)

Edd said:


> I agree 100%. I have no idea if he's supposed to somehow not bury cars but it's hilarious any way you look at it. I'm curious to know what they officially fired him for.


I didn't see the video. Was he just burying cars or was he destroying them on purpose when he didn't have to?

If he's just burying them, that's fair game. I don't see what's wrong about it. I got my cars buried once or twice before I learn my lesson. (each city does the plowing a little differently) I never thought the plow drivers should somehow spare my car. After all, I want to be able to go somewhere after the storm and the choice is between digging out my own car vs digging out the whole freaking street!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> This is fucking gold !!!  This video is so going viral !



You called it! 

Hard to believe that this video was posted here with something like 150 views in total and it ended up exploding.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

abc said:


> I didn't see the video. Was he just burying cars or was he destroying them on purpose when he didn't have to?
> 
> If he's just burying them, that's fair game. I don't see what's wrong about it. I got my cars buried once or twice before I learn my lesson. (each city does the plowing a little differently) I never thought the plow drivers should somehow spare my car. After all, I want to be able to go somewhere after the storm and the choice is between digging out my own car vs digging out the whole freaking street!



Here's the video reposted by another user



Also, interestingly, a comment by the plow driver on the youtube page: 



> Oh and BTW...the LOWEST offer i have had for a tv production is 5 times my truckin salary. i guess﻿ gettin fired DOESN'T SUCK!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

This guy is an interesting character.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2013)

Just lock him up and throw away the key now, before he commits that double-homicide that everyone knows he's eventually going to commit.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> You called it!
> 
> Hard to believe that this video was posted here with something like 150 views in total and it ended up exploding.



I got sucked into watching it again !


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry, what is he suppose to do with the snow, with a plow? People will bitch if the roads are not plowed, and they bitch when they are?   Now if he is hitting cars with the plow, then, that's another story.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

guess he was fired
http://unofficialnetworks.com/masshole-plow-driver-feel-bad-dog-fired-118481/


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> guess he was fired
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/masshole-plow-driver-feel-bad-dog-fired-118481/




Seriously, I cannot see why.  He was doing his job and having fun.  Is there a law against having fun while doing your job ???


----------



## Abubob (Feb 27, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> Is there a law against having fun while doing your job ???



Apparently


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2013)

i kinda like dogg, i'm sure he'll be just fine.  here's a different view of the road ban. we(around 100 people) were all at the end of a weeklong ski trip at sunday river and most people had to head back to mass on friday, now some of my friends from marthas vineyard made the trip and have to get to the steamship to get home. they had to spend the night in NH because the roads were closed.  

do you realise how much of a headache it must have been for them?  they had to find a hotel, cancel steamship reservations(prob no refund/short notice), and hopefully they didn't have to work saturday. all because it snowed in mass, ridiculous. this affected people going both ways.

anyways, i took this as an opportunity to do more boarding and managed to get a last minute spot at the AZ summit at sugarloaf. i headed from  SR to the loaf.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2013)

Still scratching my head on the travel ban. Can you imagine if it caught on and they shut down NH,ME and VT roads every time we had a decent blow.. its madness.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Morwax said:


> Still scratching my head on the travel ban. Can you imagine if it caught on and they shut down NH,ME and VT roads every time we had a decent blow.. its madness.



Take the train.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Take the train.



 Oh the train yes.. what train


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2013)

crap. maybe he knows about the secret tunnel to marthas vineyard.


----------



## abc (Mar 12, 2013)

Morwax said:


> Still scratching my head on the travel ban. Can you imagine if it caught on and they shut down NH,ME and VT roads every time we had a decent blow.. its madness.


Say what you can. Just look at what happened in Long Island, where they did NOT impose a travel ban, vs CT/MA where they did. The LIE didn't re-open until Monday morning, ~36hr after the storm and 24hrs later than I-95 which was re-open and functional less than 12 hr after the storm subsided! The biggest difference was all the disabled cars blocking/slowing the plows!!! 

So I'm NOT scratching my head about the ban. The result shows it's hugely beneficial to the majority of population, even if it inconvenienced the much smaller skiing populations.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

Morwax said:


> Oh the train yes.. what train



We should have more trains going to the hills in winter like Europe.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

abc said:


> Say what you can. Just look at what happened in Long Island, where they did NOT impose a travel ban, vs CT/MA where they did. The LIE didn't re-open until Monday morning, ~36hr after the storm and 24hrs later than I-95 which was re-open and functional less than 12 hr after the storm subsided! The biggest difference was all the disabled cars blocking/slowing the plows!!!
> 
> So I'm NOT scratching my head about the ban. The result shows it's hugely beneficial to the majority of population, even if it inconvenienced the much smaller skiing populations.


 Wow so freedom to move about being restricted does not bother you at all? Many people including myself have vehicles that can easily handle three feet of snow. I see it as a serious infringement on my rights. Even the highest resort areas may make you chain up or close specific roads until they are cleared. To make travel ILLEGAL for an entire state punishable by up to a year in jail overreach.
 Whats up with Blue York anyway? Enjoy your big gulp:beer:


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> We should have more trains going to the hills in winter like Europe.


 Yes that would be neat. We could call it the Boondoggle express :beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

abc said:


> Say what you can.* Just look at what happened in Long Island, where they did NOT impose a travel ban, vs CT/MA where they did. The LIE didn't re-open until Monday morning*, ~36hr after the storm and 24hrs later than I-95 which was re-open and functional less than 12 hr after the storm subsided! The biggest difference was all the disabled cars blocking/slowing the plows!!!
> 
> So I'm NOT scratching my head about the ban.* The result shows it's hugely beneficial* to the majority of population, even if it inconvenienced the much smaller skiing populations.



It's a lot more complicated than that.  You have to consider an areas normal ability/resources to handle such a problem in the first place, as well as it's capacity to get outside help/resources when and if the **** hits the fan.   Long Islands being, well, an island, was a bigger problem than "stuck cars".  Frankly, most people arent inclined to travel in such weather to begin with, and I doubt those that do take such a risk give a ratz azz about a "travel ban" they heard on a radio.



Scotty said:


> *We should have more trains going to the hills in winter like Europe*.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a lot more complicated than that.  You have to consider an areas normal ability/resources to handle such a problem in the first place, as well as it's capacity to get outside help/resources when and if the **** hits the fan.   Long Islands being, well, an island, was a bigger problem than "stuck cars".  Frankly, most people arent inclined to travel in such weather to begin with, and I doubt those that do take such a risk give a ratz azz about a "travel ban" they heard on a radio.



Why worst idea ever? I don't want to drive to North Vermont because I be to tired, but if their was reliable train service I would get a season pass up their because it snows a lot up their. Just get on train no worries about sleeping while driving. Drink on the train and enjoy north VT more then my average once a season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> *
> 
> Why worst idea ever?* I don't want to drive to North Vermont because I be to tired, but if their was reliable train service I would get a season pass up their because it snows a lot up their. Just get on train no worries about sleeping while driving. Drink on the train and enjoy north VT more then my average once a season.



1) Because America is already $16 TRILLION in debt
2) Because the USD is already a trainwreck (and will get worse)
3) Because Money doesnt grow on a magical tree with fruity gumdrops
4) Because even if the train could be built for "free" (manufactured in Fruity Gumdrop World) the ridership numbers would not even come close to making the train economically sustainable.

I'll stop at 4 reasons why it's a terrible idea, but there are many more.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> 1) Because America is already $16 TRILLION in debt
> 2) Because the USD is already a trainwreck (and will get worse)
> 3) Because Money doesnt grow on a magical tree with fruity gumdrops
> 4) Because even if the train could be built for "free" (manufactured in Fruity Gumdrop World) the ridership numbers would not even come close to making the train economically sustainable.
> ...



People stop driving so much with gas prices going up, they might and have been taking more train rides.


----------



## timm (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't think such a train is even remotely possible -- people in this country really hate trains for some reason. As far as the "economically sustainable" argument -- roads aren't and not too many people are complaining about the lack of revenue generation there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

timm said:


> I don't think such a train is even remotely possible -- people in this country really hate trains for some reason. *As far as the "economically sustainable" argument -- roads aren't and not too many people are complaining about the lack of revenue generation *there.



Not to derail the thread into a finance seminar, but "revenue generation" is not the only factor in an economics analysis.  Roads are financially critical to the US economy.  A winter ski train stopping at Jay Peak is not.


----------



## timm (Mar 13, 2013)

When people start talking about "economic sustainability" in regards to public works that is basically code for that a project should be self supporting. If that's not how you were using it, fair enough. 

There's no reason a train that could be used by skiers is a "winter ski train" any more than highways that go to ski areas are "winter ski roads". We're talking about competing infrastructures. But like I said it is never going to happen in the US so I'll just agree to disagree to keep from derailing the thread further.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

What about zeppelins.. they could actually drop you off at the top of the hill after your jaunt through the clouds fully reclined, peanuts in one hand and a nice frosty glass of hopps in the other.. you could probably convince the pilot to open the doors and just swing in by the face chutes:beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

Morwax said:


> What about zeppelins.. they could actually drop you off at the top of the hill after your jaunt through the clouds fully reclined, peanuts in one hand and a nice frosty glass of hopps in the other.. you could probably convince the pilot to open the doors and just swing in by the face chutes:beer:




Air dirigibles, the heli skiing of the future!


----------



## timm (Mar 13, 2013)

Why not a giant sling shot?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

All this argument is wasted anyway.  In a few years, we'll just be able to teleport wherever we want to go.

The only issue I see is if we can only teleport living tissue, and not objects.  Then we'd all arrive at the mountain naked.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/outposts/2009/09/alaskas-ski-train.html


----------



## abc (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a lot more complicated than that.  You have to consider an areas normal ability/resources to handle such a problem in the first place, as well as it's capacity to get outside help/resources when and if the **** hits the fan.   Long Islands being, well, an island, was a bigger problem than "stuck cars".  Frankly, most people arent inclined to travel in such weather to begin with, and I doubt those that do take such a risk give a ratz azz about a "travel ban" they heard on a radio.


Actually, Long Island did get help from plows from the south and west where the snow turned to rain quickly.

In fact, since we are on the topic of train, LIRR started service a whole lot quicker than the LIE. Those who could use the train  were a lot better off in the storm.

And on the driving regardless of the ban, my co-workers from CT went home early BECAUSE of the ban and got home easily. Guy from Long Island left later and almost didn't make it home! You can tell people not to drive and few would listen. But if you say "ban", they'll listen up and plan accordingly! 

Want to hit the hills for powder? Leave early and be there before the ban!


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

abc said:


> Actually, Long Island did get help from plows from the south and west where the snow turned to rain quickly.
> 
> In fact, since we are on the topic of train, LIRR started service a whole lot quicker than the LIE. Those who could use the train  were a lot better off in the storm.
> 
> ...


 Why do people think what works in the big city will work everywhere else. Since when do we need to be threatened by elected officials to be good sheeple? The whole big gubment thing aint workin!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

timm said:


> *There's no reason a train that could be used by skiers is a "winter ski train" any more than highways that go to ski areas are "winter ski roads"*. We're talking about competing infrastructures.



If you truly believe the above, I cant even further a conversation with you.  I dont want to be rude or condescending, but your knowledge of the reality of economics is incredibly facile if you genuinely believe the above.  Though I do agree with you that a space shuttle to the moon for lunar vacations would be pretty cool.



Morwax said:


> *What about zeppelins.. they could actually drop you off at the top of the hill after your jaunt through the clouds *fully reclined, peanuts in one hand and a nice frosty glass of hopps in the other.



Lol.  Yeah, pretty much.



abc said:


> *You can tell people not to drive and few would listen. But if you say "ban", they'll listen up *and plan accordingly!



Again, this is simply not true.   If it were, I would have missed the #1 greatest skiing experience of my entire life, which happened during such a "ban".


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm all for more freedom AND more personal responsibility.  Let people do what they want, but hold them responsible when they do something stupid.  If you try to drive and your car gets stuck, don't be upset when a plow buries it.  If it's in the way, they should throw a chain on it and drag it off the highway, with no liability on them for damage, AND they should charge the owner for their time spent doing it.  

People will not learn if there is never any consequence for their ignorance.  We are quickly outlawing the effects of Darwinism and the result will be a diluted gene pool.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

Morwax said:


> What about zeppelins.. they could actually drop you off at the top of the hill after your jaunt through the clouds fully reclined, peanuts in one hand and a nice frosty glass of hopps in the other.. you could probably convince the pilot to open the doors and just swing in by the face chutes:beer:



I like this.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> *I'm all for more freedom AND more personal responsibility.  Let people do what they want, but hold them responsible when they do something stupid.  If you try to drive and your car gets stuck, don't be upset when a plow buries it.*



I agree; and besides, the Dawg LOVES that part of his job!


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> All this argument is wasted anyway. In a few years, we'll just be able to teleport wherever we want to go.
> 
> The only issue I see is if we can only teleport living tissue, and not objects. Then we'd all arrive at the mountain naked.



:-o  "I need your clothes, your skis, and your lift ticket." (in my best Arnold accent)


----------



## timm (Mar 13, 2013)

The relative functions of two kinds of competing transportation infrastructures has nothing to do with "the reality of economics". But I don't really feel like having a conversation about that with someone who does seem to really want to be rude and condescending for no reason whatsoever. Enjoy.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

Im all for making getting to the mountain as hard as possible. Travel ban = hill all mine.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

timm said:


> *The relative functions of two kinds of competing transportation infrastructures has nothing to do with "the reality of economics".*



Hate to be "rude and condescending", but the above sentence makes absolutely no sense.

I sure wish it did though.  

I'd like to fly to Europe on a jet rocket pack (but only if Morwax's zeppelin isn't operational yet).


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I agree; and besides, the Dawg LOVES that part of his job!




My grandfather used to drive a plow for his town.  His favorite part was seeing how far he could send mailboxes into people's yards.  He got the biggest kick out of it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> *My grandfather used to drive a plow for his town.  His favorite part was seeing how far he could send mailboxes into people's yards.  He got the biggest kick out of it*.



Sounds like your grandfather was a huge douche.  Probably fun to hang out with though, as long as he wasnt getting you arrested.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

benedictgomez said:


> sounds like your grandfather was a huge douche.  Probably fun to hang out with though, as long as he wasnt getting you arrested.


lmao


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sounds like your grandfather was a huge douche. Probably fun to hang out with though, as long as he wasnt getting you arrested.



He was a Silver Star recipient from the Korean War.  He fought off a company by himself while wounded and while defending 2 wounded buddies for several hours until help arrived.  I feel like he earned the right to smack mailboxes all day long after that.  If that makes him a douche, then I hope one day I'll be man enough to be a douche too.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> He was a Silver Star recipient from the Korean War. He fought off a company by himself while wounded and while defending 2 wounded buddies for several hours until help arrived. I feel like he earned the right to smack mailboxes all day long after that. If that makes him a douche, then I hope one day I'll be man enough to be a douche too.



It sounds like your grandfather was a war hero and I appreciate his service to our country. That said, are you suggesting that veterans have somehow earned the right to destroy innocent people's private property at will and for no good reason? If so, that is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> If that makes him a douche, then *I hope one day I'll be man enough to be a douche too*.



Just stay the **** away from my mailbox.


----------



## timm (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I feel like he earned the right to smack mailboxes all day long after that.  If that makes him a douche, then I hope one day I'll be man enough to be a douche too.



Ok but what if it was a veteran's mailbox hahaha?


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> He was a Silver Star recipient from the Korean War.  He fought off a company by himself while wounded and while defending 2 wounded buddies for several hours until help arrived.  I feel like he earned the right to smack mailboxes all day long after that.  If that makes him a douche, then I hope one day I'll be man enough to be a douche too.


  So you would aspire to be a plow driver so you could flatten peoples mailboxes? And this is what your hoping will make you "man enough" sorry , hate to beat a dead horse here but I think you were just playing the empathy card and would probably like to detract?


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys are the biggest bunch of asses I've ever had the displeasure of conversing with.  To clarify, he didn't hit mailboxes on purpose, but if someone's was sticking out into the road and he hit it, he'd get a kick out of how far they'd fly into their yard.  And to clarify further, if I were a plow driver and had the option laid before me to hit a mailbox, I'd happily send one of yours flying and accept whatever consequences purely for the satisfaction of knowing how bunched up your panties got over the whole thing.  The END.  Fuck you very much.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> You guys are the biggest bunch of asses I've ever had the displeasure of conversing with.  To clarify, he didn't hit mailboxes on purpose, but if someone's was sticking out into the road and he hit it, he'd get a kick out of how far they'd fly into their yard.  And to clarify further, if I were a plow driver and had the option laid before me to hit a mailbox, I'd happily send one of yours flying and accept whatever consequences purely for the satisfaction of knowing how bunched up your panties got over the whole thing.  The END.  Fuck you very much.


 The fruit didnt roll far from the tree.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

Morwax said:


> The fruit didnt roll far from the tree.



You done instigating now?


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> You done instigating now?


 Instigating?  Sounds more like you tried the empathy card and now your butthurt.. Im sorry :beer:


----------



## abc (Mar 13, 2013)

Morwax said:


> Why do people think what works in the big city will work everywhere else.


State of CT "big city"? State of MA too? :roll::roll::roll:

I suppose for some, being able to see your neighbor is "big city"!


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

abc said:


> State of CT "big city"? State of MA too? :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> I suppose for some, being able to see your neighbor is "big city"!


 Out of context.. go back.. read again :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## abc (Mar 13, 2013)

Context: Travel Ban in CT and MA!


Morwax said:


> Why do people think what works in the big city will work everywhere else. Since when do we need to be threatened by elected officials to be good sheeple? The whole big gubment thing aint workin!


If you can't write, blame the reader.:roll: :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2013)

abc said:


> State of CT "big city"? State of MA too? :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> I suppose for some, being able to see your neighbor is "big city"!


 "People from"  where did I say the ban was only city wide.. I said "why do people from big city".. Go read it over until you can figure out what exactly you are talking about.. Ill wait here for my apology


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------

